# Where y'all heading



## Net

Just sitting here lamenting this long cold Ohio winter. Anyone planning an "out of state" adventure in the next 12 months? If so, where ya heading? Any fishing or hunting involved?


----------



## I_WALL_I

:B Rhode Island to fish for stripers and bluefish! What a ball! Been twice now, we'll be going again in june. Biggest striper so far is under 30#, I WANT A 50# BASS!!! We find schools of pogeys(menhaden) and snag a few for bait, then hit em'!!! Saltwater fishing will spoil you, the fish give a whole new meaning to the word "fight" !!


----------



## Brian.Smith

Wrightsville N.C me and the family have been going their for 4 years now and all we do is fish. My favorite is 3 foot hammers and the Kings, also pompinos off of the beach.If you are lucky you'll get a 6' thrasher off the beach.We also do alot of Blue Crab hunting.


----------



## baby bass

headed to dale hollow the 27 of march with my son to go smallie fishing.


----------



## RobThree

I can't tell you where, or I'd get booted out of the group. It's pretty far off the beaten path, though, and it is lots of fun. Cheap beer, good food, and great company. We go just before Memorial Day, and hope to hit the weather window that misses the last snow but beats the first black flies. I believe that's only happened once!


----------



## wally72

Heading to lake Nipissing end of July for some walleye and smallmouth fishin. Way to much to eat, card playing and some north of the border blues. You got me thinking about it and now I'm all excited.


----------



## napsax

Let us know how u do! We go camp/fish every year in May for smallies! After four years & only 7 trips down, we've barely started to learn Lake Dale Hollow.


----------



## cjbrown

Heading to Key West Sat. am. Gonna get on some Tarpon, Barracuda, Grouper, Cobia, going after everything!


----------



## crappiedude

Kentucky Lake, April 12th thru 19th. Mostly crappie fish but we take time to fish for redears, bluegill, catfish, and both small and largemouth bass. It's my favorite place to fish. Since I had heart surgery in late December, I missed most of hunting season and all the winter fishing season. I'm really looking forward to getting out of this house.


----------



## jason454ci

Heading to Kentucky Lake at the end of april. I will be mostly chasing after the catfish down there. But after seeing the size of the crappie, bluegills, and redears last year I may just have to try for a few of them this time. Also going to Kenai, Alaska at the beginning of june to try my hand at some halibut and salmon fishing. Sounds like this will be a fun trip.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Lake Hartwell( home of the bassmaster Classic)
March 15-19

It is my spring break this year!


----------



## ShakeDown

Back to Cherokee Lake TN in May for Stripers!


----------



## RodMan

It'll be Erie every possible weekend between April and October for Smallies, Walleye, and Steelhead. OBX in June for cobia, reds, taylor blues, and schoolie stripers. Georgian Bay in July for walleye and smallies.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

I will be at Dale Hollow Easter week, and then for two 3 day weekends in April. Not a fishing trip , but my wife and I are going to Acadia National Park in Maine in June.


----------



## bkr43050

We will be doing our annual Ontario week trip. We have been making the trip for 10+ years. It is a great time. The lake we are on is not the greatest lake but there are still plenty of opportunities. I hope to make a couple of day trips to other local lakes this year. We have not done so the last couple of years but hopefully that will change. We manage to catch plenty of small to medium pike and a few walleyes as well as plenty of bass. We go up in August which is not the best time as far as fishing is concerned but the weather is usually fantastic.


----------



## awfootball

Im goin down to louisiana to do some saltwater fishing. saltwater puts a whole new meaning to fishing and it is fun! Goin after a little bit of everything hopefully some tuna and wahoo tho.


----------



## bkr43050

I don't think I will be making any trips to saltwater which is a bit of a bummer. As others have mentioned there is something about saltwater fishing that is very intriguing. I hope to get another trip next year somewhere on the Atlantic. We have talked about taking a trip to the northeast sometime. I would like to go there and give the stripes and blues a shot. I have heard the fishing up there can be phenomenal.


----------



## Lundy

Lake Palestine and Fork in TX next week for 4 days.

Hatteras for a week in March 

Erie every chance I get ( I get a lot of chances )

Lake Ontario for Kings in August

lake Fork TX in October


----------



## COmmodore 64

Heading for Fishers Landing June 21 for a week of fishing in the Thousand Island region


----------



## FishJunky

I'm going to Ocean Isle beach North Carolina twice this year. Once the end of May the September. In September I use my cast net to catch mullet and free line them off the pier and catch blues and spanish with a shark thrown in there every once in awhile. I'm wandering about the fishing the end of May though. If anyone knows how the fishing is at this time let me know. Looking at some of the pier websites it looks like the big blues come through which is fine with me.


----------



## Guest

If everything works out, I will be going to Canada for a month this summer on a fishery and wildlife research trip. We will be doing a lot of testing via electroshock and fish traps, but the best part hook and line! The main species is Native Brook trout but there are some nice smallies also.


----------



## LEJoe

Day after tomorrow, my wife and I are heading to Florida! I have two grown kids in St. Cloud where I'll be doing some Red fishing with my son on the Indian River. She has two grown kids in St. Pete where I'll be doing some serious snook fishing at John's Pass. That will happen on the way back from Big Pine Key where I'll be logging some hours on the Bogey Cannel for the unknown. 

I'll be supporting my OGF hat all the way down and back on I-75!


----------



## DarbyMan

Memorial Day weekend my oldest son and I are headed to Canada. Fish in the North Channel and the feeder streams, rivers. Hope to get back up there in the fall for salmon as well.
Annual family trip to Myrtle in June. I usually hit the piers and surf but this time I may try a head boat.


----------



## Brian.Smith

You can't go wrong with the headboats they run from the $40.00--$100.00 for a day. It's alot cheaper than charters but you dont hit the Gulf Stream.


----------



## flyguy

I got back at 1 this morning from 9 days in Costa Rica....hooked (and lost) a tarpon in the Carribean, caught a machaca in Lake Arenal, and assisted my son in landing a dorado in the Pacific. It sure was nice to get out of the cold!


----------



## Rockfish41

Im going to try raccoon lake in indiana for stripers. If it works out all right i may make several trips there.I may also try monroe lake for hybrid stripers


----------



## triton175

In July I'm going back to Lake Anna Virginia for stripers, did pretty well on them 2 years ago. Then in Sept. its up to Northern Ontario for walleye and pike. I can't wait - sick of this winter.

Brian


----------



## Buckeye1955

St. Johns River in Florida in April, Lake Champlain in July.


----------



## DuV

Rice lake the beginning of July for Muskie, Walleye, and Pan fish. First trip to Rice!


----------



## For my Son

We are currently looking to book a week in Mi, Wi, NY, or Canada. I cant believe how many houses are available (VRBO.com) in July. Right now there are two places in Wi that are leading. For $750 week how can you go wrong?


----------



## mirrocraft mike

CANADA

Georgian Bay first week in June. This will be my first trip there. Thanks for the tips and pionters Yankee. Looking for anything and everything with teeth. Thats in the water. Would like to see a bear as long as it stays on land . LOL 

Trent river/Rice lake First week in July Been going here for 25/30 yrs can;t remember for sure. 

Trent River Can't pass up the small mouth fishing here. This place is unbelievable for smallies. Then after the Muskies and slab pan fish

Rice lake Has the Trent beat for Eyes . So we pull the boat or take a hour/half long boat ride thought the locks to Rice lake. This is a must do for anyone going thought Hastings. Maybe one of the last Manual operated locks left. Two guys walk around and around turning a huge t handle opening the locks and turning the road way . Fills up or empties with water and away you go . Pretty cool stuff . 

DuV I'll send you a pm and try to help you out . We may even be there the same week.


----------



## ohiojmj

Lake Biscotasing, Ontario, 3.5 hours north of Sudbury

I just booked a trip for early summer. I've never been to this lake, but it was time to try a new one. It's 50 miles of gravel road to get to the tiny railroad town. The lake is about 25 miles long with about 600 miles of shore. It's about 14 hours from Akron, OH area.

Staying at Biscotasing Sportsman Lodge. While there may be plenty of better, more remote lakes with big pike in the pictures online, I find it difficult to keep the price reasonable when bringing two adult sons and perhaps a nephew. I bring my own boat, gas and food. The newer cabin runs $180/person for 6 days. Many places insist on $600-$800/person w/ mandatory boat and/or food plans. I got 3 kids in college! We fry fish for dinners most evenings and bring breakfast and sandwich stuff. No schedule to follow.

When my kids are finished with college, I'm definitely going for a fly-in as mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Ft. Myers in May after that who knows.


----------



## FishingDog

Dale Hollow in late March for crappie, and Florida in late April-early May for sunshine, lots of sunshine!!! I'm going to try and find some crappie in Lake Manatee while I'm in Florida, wish me luck!


----------



## dodgeboy75

Look like alot of people are heading south, I will be heading to Michigan for 2 trips this year. First one in May to Gun Lake for Musky/Pike then going back again in August to Fletchers Pond for Bass/Pike. Might head to PA in June or July to visit my dad and to fish the Junita River or Raystown Lake if gas prices don't force me to get a 2nd job!!!Good Luck


----------



## joerugz

Lake Muskosung near Field Ontario. Just north of Nippising. Not the greatest of fisheries, but a good time as well as affordable at Camp Horizon. The wife and I are just looking for some R&R.
I will hit it hard (the fishing) and find some lake or river in the area that will produce something. 

My buddies and I are looking to do a trip somewhere up there. Biscotasing Sportsman Lodge sounds like a great deal!


----------



## tnant1

Going to the Cranberry river wilderness in the Monongahela National forest in WV. Best rainbow, golden and natural trout fishing in the east. Camping, fishing and just being out and about for 5 days or so is great!


----------



## jiggineyes22

i made a trip to saginaw bay over the weekend and loaded up on walleyes. i dont know what this weather is going to do but there was 18 inches of ice. The fishing was excellent and overall an affordable trip. If anyone wants more info contact me. I also have been fishing presque isle for panfish. tons of slab bluegill and decant number of crappies. Last trip we got into some real nice perch. It has been worth the travel at both places.


----------



## stjdad

stonewall jackson may 17-21. been down there last 3 years .great lake for largemouth.


----------



## fshnjon

We are going to Ky Lake Aperil 5-8 Cypress Bay ,right on the Ky-Tenn. line.
Love those 15in.crappie.They Look like footballs down there .


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

Canada in July for Largemouths.

I love it up there!


----------



## V-MAX200

Dunkirk New York for smallmouth in mid May. We go up every year.


----------

